# Tivo and Spectrum cable



## boydn1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hope this is the right forum for this.
I've been using Windows Media Center with a cable card and TA with Charter for a LONG time. For a variety of reasons it's time to move on.
Looking at the Tivo line, Bolt VOX or Edge? 
What are the real life benefits and pitfalls of the two and not so obvious differences?
Anybody know how the guide compares to Spectrum? 
Can you setup a "Favorite" channel?
Can you only show channels that you subscribe to?
Also as an after thought, can you use Spectrum "On Demand?"
Thanks in advance


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I’ve been using my Roamio Pro since 2014 with Time Warner (so now Spectrum) so I cant speak to the pros / cons of Bolt Vox or Edge but I can say the guide is very similar except for sometimes the company they use doesn’t download the guide data as accurately further out (goes for 12 days out) 

You can set up favorites (I only use this view). You can also view channels you receive. Or ALL channels. 

You cannot get on demand. But if u have spectrum internet then you can view it on a website on your computer. 

I used to rent 2 DVRS from time warner for years. So trading them in saved me the box rental fees and DVR fees. You only need a cable card (they charge me $2.50) and in my area (I don’t know if everyone does?) I need a tuning adaptor (free) So the cost of my TiVo and lifetime service I broke even in less than 2 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boydn1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Noelmel said:


> I've been using my Roamio Pro since 2014 with Time Warner (so now Spectrum) so I cant speak to the pros / cons of Bolt Vox or Edge but I can say the guide is very similar except for sometimes the company they use doesn't download the guide data as accurately further out (goes for 12 days out)
> 
> You can set up favorites (I only use this view). You can also view channels you receive. Or ALL channels.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply. Do you have the video switched through a receiver or straight to the TV? The only real issues I ever had was with "protected" content and HDCP handshake between devices.
Thanks again


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Honestly my dads a retired electrician and set it up lol but pretty sure it’s just straight from the wall into the tuning adaptor and TiVo. There’s no splitter or switch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

boydn1 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Do you have the video switched through a receiver or straight to the TV? The only real issues I ever had was with "protected" content and HDCP handshake between devices.
> Thanks again


If set up properly, you can use a receiver with TiVo, including protected content. You shouldn't have and handshake issues.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

There have always been horror stories related to TiVo+TA's+Spectrum on this forum and my impression is they have been surging in the last year or so. You have already been using CableCARD plus TA (successfully?) so maybe you will escape the problems. But as a matter of due diligence I would suggest you search these forums for threads with "spectrum", "tuning adapter", "TA" or "SDV" in their title. Also post your location since such problems are specific to certain Spectrum regions.

Here are a few examples, from just the last five months:
Cisco Tuning Adapter STA1520 issue, Spectrum cable

Yet another Spectrum Tuning Adaptor / Bolt problem

Spectrum TIVO BOLT VOX Motorola Tuning Adapter help, SoCal

NYC Spectrum - Tuning Adapter nerfed

Spectrum Tuning Adapters Quit /Did Tivo Software Change?


----------



## mlbrowninsc (Feb 11, 2018)

I’ve had a TiVo bolt vox with Spectrum for a year now. Took two techs to get it working at install but since it’s worked well. I have it hooked direct to the tv Sonos is the sound system. 

No on demand as others said but my Samsung tv has the spectrum app so I can go there for that. Apps are limited but the big ones are there. For stuff such as cbs all access and boomerang I subscribe though amazon so it’s include in the prime video app. 

I do love the auto commercial skip on the recordings. That’s the main reason I bought it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

For the tuner adaptor issues I just unplug once a month and that pretty much takes care of it. If I ever forget it’ll start having channel not found errors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missingwings (Mar 31, 2011)

boydn1 said:


> Hope this is the right forum for this.
> I've been using Windows Media Center with a cable card and TA with Charter for a LONG time. For a variety of reasons it's time to move on.
> Looking at the Tivo line, Bolt VOX or Edge?
> What are the real life benefits and pitfalls of the two and not so obvious differences?
> ...


It seems to be true that you cannot use Spectrum's built-in (i.e. Channel 1) on demand. However, I am able to access all of the on demand programming that is provided by my subscribed networks (abc, nbc, cbs, fox, hbo, showtime, pbs, etc.) via the Spectrum app on the TV.


----------



## steelersruleman (Aug 29, 2014)

Noelmel said:


> For the tuner adaptor issues I just unplug once a month and that pretty much takes care of it. If I ever forget it'll start having channel not found errors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This happened with me quite a bit as well here in NW Pennsylvania.

Using a TIVO Roamio(4 tuner), an SA Tuning Adapter(Free), and Cable Card($2.50/month), every 4-6 weeks or so, I would have to reset the Tuning adapter because it would not recognize channels. And NO On Demand available at all using TIVO

Really turned into kind of a PIA. This is one of the reasons why I "cut the cord" about 8 months ago(plus, could no longer justify the cost), and went exclusively with an outdoor HD Antenna for OTA. Don't miss it one bit.

But between the SDV(need for tuning adapter), and cablecard setup(took forever 6 years ago when I had it), I would say try something else if possible.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

steelersruleman said:


> This happened with me quite a bit as well here in NW Pennsylvania.
> 
> Using a TIVO Roamio(4 tuner), an SA Tuning Adapter(Free), and Cable Card($2.50/month), every 4-6 weeks or so, I would have to reset the Tuning adapter because it would not recognize channels. And NO On Demand available at all using TIVO
> 
> ...


I lived this as well... Also NW PA.

DW didn't want to give up our TiVos completely, so we're using Spectrum Choice now with only non-TA channels. I'm so much happier with the tuning adapters gathering dust on a shelf.

Plan is to go OTA (backup) with YouTube TV (primary) soon.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

samsauce29 said:


> I lived this as well... Also NW PA.
> 
> DW didn't want to give up our TiVos completely, so we're using Spectrum Choice now with only non-TA channels. I'm so much happier with the tuning adapters gathering dust on a shelf.
> 
> Plan is to go OTA (backup) with YouTube TV (primary) soon.


I'd advise you to take those TA's off the shelf, turn them in and be sure to get a receipt. You are on the hook for over $100 each when you eventually end your cable service. And there have been several reports of people getting charged for them even after they turned them in.

I implemented your "plan" last November and it's working out great.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

dlfl said:


> I'd advise you to take those TA's off the shelf, turn them in and be sure to get a receipt. You are on the hook for over $100 each when you eventually end your cable service. And there have been several reports of people getting charged for them even after they turned them in.
> 
> I implemented your "plan" last November and it's working out great.


I'm currently still using (and paying for) the cable cards, but you make a good point. Will turn the tuning adapters in next time I'm by the office.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

samsauce29 said:


> I'm currently still using (and paying for) the cable cards, but you make a good point. Will turn the tuning adapters in next time I'm by the office.


Just a possibly helpful tip: 
Apparently you can turn in Spectrum equipment at a UPS store. They give you a receipt with serial numbers and ship it back to Spectrum at no expense to you. This is what I did after wasting an hour waiting to be served in my closest (25 minute drive) Spectrum store. I made the mistake of just walking into the store without scheduling an appointment on line. Finally a Spectrum associate, in response to my question, filled me in on the UPS deal. The UPS store was almost next door to the Spectrum store and my turn-in was completed in about five minutes. I don't know if this is available all over the country.

(Obviously) the Spectrum store was crowded with customers, thus the long wait time. One customer lost it and started yelling at the Spectrum staff before stalking out. I think many of us silently sympathized with his frustration. This kind of crap, plus many other things, illustrates why many people will cut the cable just to get away from such treatment, even if the cost savings is small.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh man. Yeah I've been there... During some recent price change, my store looked quite the same!

Thanks for the tip. Will try that approach if the store looks busy.


----------

